# Citra, Galaxy and Golden Promise



## Coodgee (18/5/16)

Looking to brew a hop-forward pale ale this weekend. Planning a double batch in the grainfather by mashing 96% golden promise with 4% 110 ebc crystal, 9kg total and then doing two separate boils, one in the grainfather and another in a 40L birko urn. I have heaps of galaxy and citra on the way. Has anyone used these hops in combination and found a good combo? I was thinking of bittering/flavouring with galaxy and whirlpool and dry hop with the citra and maybe some galaxy also. for 42 litres this is my current thinking but very open to suggestions. I will have the capacity to dry hop separately as I will ferment in two fermenters but planning on chilling in a loop between the two boilers so the wort going into the fermenter needs to be the same hopping schedule.

10g galaxy 60 minute
60g galaxy 20 minute
100g citra whirlpool


dry hop 1: 150grams citra

dry hop 2: 50grams citra, 150 grams galaxy.


----------



## Frothy1 (18/5/16)

I keep going back to Lord Raja Goomba's Sans Nelson and doing variations on that.

There is something special about this ratio

10g Galaxy @ 30 Minutes 
25g Cascade @ 10 Minutes 
20g Citra @ 10 Minutes 
10g Galaxy @ 10 Minutes 

Dry hop
20g Citra
30g Cascade


----------



## Coodgee (18/5/16)

hmmm, I could get some cascade I suppose. but the plan with this one was to use a large amount of those two tops ( i have a good kilo coming)


----------



## Matplat (18/5/16)

Mmmmm citra and galaxy... let me know the winning combo when you work it out


----------



## Coodgee (18/5/16)

not a fan?


----------



## Matplat (18/5/16)

No no... complete opposite!

After I posted that I wondered if it might seem like sarcasm, but I was serious, post your final recipe when your done....


----------



## JB (18/5/16)

IMO Citra & Galaxy work really well together Coodgee.

Just a comment on the Galaxy dry hopping if using pellets, only leave it in the fermenter 2-3 days max. You can end up with an overpowering grassy taste to your beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/5/16)

Galaxy must be treated right for best outcomes. Firstly don't bitter with it as it creates astringency's when boiled after 20mins, use Citra for bittering. And , the dry hop of galaxy as mentioned is no more than 3days, it turns very vegital flavour after that and especially that amount. I learned these things from using it and Googled for a while to find similar brewers having the same issues.


----------



## Blind Dog (18/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> hmmm, I could get some cascade I suppose. but the plan with this one was to use a large amount of those two tops ( i have a good kilo coming)


WTF did you score a kilo / large amount of citra?


----------



## Coodgee (18/5/16)

Ordered it from bulk brewing supplies... two 450 gram packs of citra and 250 grams of galaxy if i recall correctly.

My most brewed recipe is a galaxy pale ale with 20 grams at 20 minutes and 20 grams at 2 minutes and up to 120 grams dry hop.


----------



## wereprawn (18/5/16)

Use that combo a bit myself. Use the galaxy late. Galaxy and Citra=deliciousness. Don't have a problem with grassiness from the galaxy dry hop but I usually cold dry hop.


----------



## Droopy Brew (18/5/16)

Yep, Galaxy early = astringent.
I would FWH the Citra for approx 30% IBUs which should give a smooth bitterness and will also come through as some aroma, Citra and Galaxy equal additions at 10 min and heaps of Galaxy at whirlpool. Probably wont need a dry hop but if you want to I would stick with Citra only as DH.

I have found with this FWH ratio and loading up at whirlpool gives me heaps of aroma and am moving away from dry hopping because of it. Doing a split batch, I would try one with and one without the dry hop and see how much difference it makes. I have done this a couple of times and while the DH beer has slightly more aroma, it is noticeably more bitter. Some say DH adds no bitterness but I have found otherwise and put it down to bitterness from cohumulone oils which can bitter as they are released at low (fermentation) temps. Galaxy from memory has around 50% cohumulones which is quite high.


----------



## gaijin (18/5/16)

+1 for early galaxy = astringent

also +1 for very short dry hopping of galaxy. I just finished a pale ale with dry hopping only 20g of Galaxy @ 2 days and still noticed a little grassiness. I'm only going to add it late in the boil from now on.... in saying that, I dry hopped with 20g of Mosaic also, so I can't be 100% certain (23L batches). Can't believe you get away with 120g/40L without feeling like you're licking out the catcher in your lawnmower! Might be different sources?


----------



## Coodgee (18/5/16)

That's 120 grams in 21 liters! There's a brew dog recipe with 250 grams galaxy. The galaxy ipa single hop. I always dry hop at fermentation temps. The one time i dry hopped cold was with galaxy and it was total shit.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/5/16)

I'm now on the Hop Stand method. Last hops added at 80C. Its more sanitary and no exposure to the brew. 
Substitute all what you would add as dry hops into the hop stand. :kooi:


----------



## Ferg (19/5/16)

From memory Mornington Pale Ale is galaxy & citra.. Never found a complete recipe for it but its a pretty good pale.


----------



## Coodgee (19/5/16)

it's interesting to look at the evolution of brewing through the lens of the DIY dog recipes. Their first all-citra IPA in 2011 consists of: 

Citra 2.5 Start Bitter
Citra 10 Middle Flavour
Citra 37.5 End Flavour

with a little warning: Another hop to be treated with respect. Too much in the kettle or dry hop will turn the beer into a garlicky disaster.

But come 2016 their "ace of citra" is: 

Citra 3.75 Start Bitter
Citra 12.5 Middle Flavour
Citra 37.5 End Flavour
Citra 187.5 Dry Hop Aroma

And somewhere inbetween there is this little fellow with this as the dry hop regime:


Simcoe 200 Dry Hop Aroma

Citra 150 Dry Hop Aroma
Centennial 200 Dry Hop Aroma

funny how tastes change over time!


----------



## tarmael (27/5/16)

The reason they're dry hopping with a multitude is that you really do get the best of many worlds when you mix a bunch of different hops together.

Most I've done is 3, but I'd like to try 6 with something like:
Chinook, Citra, Cascade, Columbus, Galaxy, Simcoe just to blast myself back into the chair.

Meanwhile, I've bittered with galaxy before, no issues. Mind it wasn't an IPA, so I could have just not seen it in it's all-mighty powers.
Good beer, too.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/5/16)

I'd go with Citra at 30min for 15 IBU and Galaxy and Citra at 10 to make up your target IBU.

I'm reluctant to use Galaxy early or dry hop because of astringent flavors but Citra is awesome dry hopped.

If you have Chinook (or Columbus at a pinch), even better to add Pine to contrast the fruit.

I actually love Cascade as a dry hop.

But if the brief is only Citra and Galaxy then the above will serve you great. 

Incidentally, I turned to SWMBO and asked "Citra and Galaxy. Work well?" And she says "what kind of stupid question is that? Of course it does"


----------



## Matplat (29/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> And somewhere inbetween there is this little fellow with this as the dry hop regime:
> 
> 
> Simcoe 200 Dry Hop Aroma
> ...


Thats rediculous! Surely there is an upper limit to how much aroma you can actually sense before your nostrils 'max out'.... can you tell the difference between, for example 300g and 550g?


----------



## Killer Brew (29/5/16)

Wish i had reas this thread yesterday before i bittered my NZ Pale Ale using Galaxy. Seems like a consensus view but i thought it was the obvious choice from the freezer given its high AA%. Only used 15g @ 75 min so hopefully it isnt too bad.


----------

